# [kernel] brak internetu

## hellboy68

Cześć

Mam problem z kernelem 2.6.15-r7, natomiast nie działa mi internet.

O ile na poprzednich wersjach nic nie musiałem robić ( genkernel ), polecenie lshw pokazuje że nie mam wkompilowanych modułów karty sieciowej w jądro ( realtek 8139 ). Pakiet lshw zemergowałem z live cd 2005 i po zachrotowaniu się.

----------

## psycepa

hmm

po pierwsze

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/

po drugie sam sobie odpowiadasz w poscie na pytanie, zreszta dosc pokretnie zadane, wkompiluj w jadro stery do karty i bedzie chodzic.

----------

## akroplas

 *helloboy68 wrote:*   

> Mam problem z kernelem 2.6.15-r7, natomiast nie działa mi internet. 

 

Masz dwa błędy czy zamiast slowa "natomiast" mialo byc cos innego, typu "mianowicie".

No moze jezeli skompilowales jako modul to załaduj go? 8139too sie nazywa.

Dodaj to do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Pisze to bo jezeli gosc nie ma neta to nie moze read'owac Friendly manual'a  :Smile: 

----------

## hellboy68

wpisałem genkernel --menuconfig all i szukałem mojej kartyi 8139too, ale nic nie znalazłem

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja znalazłem: 

```
< > RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

 Jak nie widać w genkernelu to skompiluj jajko ręcznie - to nie takie trudne.  :Wink: 

----------

## hellboy68

eh, ale ze mnie noob,

gdzie to znalazłeś

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Raczej masakryczny leń.  :Confused:  Znalazłem to w urządzeniach sieciowych.

----------

## hellboy68

może tak, a może źle szukam

mógłbyś mi podać gdzie to jest?

----------

## psycepa

moim skromnym zdaniem mamy tu chyba kolejnego przedstawiciela rodziny kadu lub fotografika12,

to sie moze skonczyc tylko w jeden sposob  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ok... dzień miłosierdzia...

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Network device support  --->

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

         < > RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

----------

## hellboy68

Tam też szukałem, tylko że u mnie tego nie ma :-/

----------

## RakuKrak

 *hellboy68 wrote:*   

> Tam też szukałem, tylko że u mnie tego nie ma :-/

 

a gdzie szukasz ?

----------

## hellboy68

genkernell --menuconfig all

i wchodze:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Network device support  --->

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

         < > RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

----------

## RakuKrak

no to spróbuj starodawną metodą

```

make menuconfig
```

----------

## hellboy68

nic nie dało, poprostu nie ma...

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Aktyn

 *hellboy68 wrote:*   

> nic nie dało, poprostu nie ma...

 

Dobra dzień miłosierdzia  :Smile: 

zrób:

```
cd /usr/src/

ls -l
```

Przekopiuj wynik, potem

```
cd linux

cat .config | grep 81
```

i pokaż wynik, o ile masz jakiś konfig tam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ściągnij źródła jeszcze raz... tak na wszelki wypadek...

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> moim skromnym zdaniem mamy tu chyba kolejnego przedstawiciela rodziny kadu lub fotografika12,
> 
> to sie moze skonczyc tylko w jeden sposob 

 

trafiony zatopiony

to kolejne wcielenie fotografika.

zgłaszam bana.

Kolegę hellboya żegnamy na tym forum po raz kolejny...

EDIT: zapomniałem zamknąć   :Embarassed: 

----------

